# Error when attempting to update Ubuntu Kernel



## HTC (Oct 29, 2020)

So i'm trying to update to 5.10 RC1 from 5.9.1 and i get this:






It's the 1st time i've ever been unable to update the Kernel: how do i bypass this?


----------



## HTC (Nov 2, 2020)

Just tried to update to 5.10 RC2 and had zero problems: update successful.

Had attempted several times to update to RC1 prior to this, always with the same error message, depicted in OP.

Close please.


----------

